

Show HN: World of Warcraft patch notes viewer focused on classes - Socketubs
http://askmrgnome.socketubs.org/

======
Fastidious
Link to Github renders a 404.

~~~
Socketubs
Yes, I'll open source it very soon. It's already on Github but as a private
repository.

For details \- It's a Django app

------
Socketubs
6.1 hotfix 2 added !

